# how long after 2,4d in roundup ready alfalfa to plant oat



## Winnie (Oct 13, 2015)

My RoundUp Ready alfalfa field is very old--about 11 years. I plan to spray it with 2,4d in a few days. How long after spraying do I need to wait before tilling and planting oats or barley?


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm not familiar with your area but I would think except for way up in Canada it is much too late to be planting oats or barley.....they like cooler weather and won't grow in the heat of summer. Your best bet might be waiting until fall to kill the alfalfa and then very early next spring plant the oats or barley.


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

How much 2,4D per acre? Probably 2 weeks for a quart, a month for 2 quarts.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Winnie said:


> My RoundUp Ready alfalfa field is very old--about 11 years. I plan to spray it with 2,4d in a few days. How long after spraying do I need to wait before tilling and planting oats or barley?


Label says to wait 45 days for most seedings, but I have found that 30 days seem to be sufficient.

Regards, Mike


----------

